# What is your (your dogs) favorite tug material?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just curious as to what type of tug material your dog prefers?

Zefra really doesn't care what it is as long as she can bite it, but I have noticed she is a little extra "zingy" for her leather tug than the others.

Stark really loves his french linen tug, and could care less about the others, especially the leather ones.

So, what's your dogs favorite?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kong Frisbee after she's ripped the center out of it.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Rope... She's not really into balls on the end of a rope. She will always try to go around it to get to the rope part. 

She's adjusting to the leather bite rag pretty well though, and she likes the jute tugs too. She just doesn't like playing tug with a ball.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I voted OTHER, she will tug on ANYTHING.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Funny thing is, she locks on to that puppy sleeve like there is no tomorrow and yet I have never tried the jute tugs. I am placing an order this week for a jute tug just to see how she takes to it, might try one out at training on Sunday to see before hand though.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I recently found this fleece tug with rabbit fur braided in. I was leery of fleece thinking that she'd tear it up really quick, but it seems to be holding together just fine. And the scent of the rabbit fur definitely adds to the tug drive (which I can only imagine would be a prey drive at that point). All I know is my girl tugs on this unlike anything else I've tried:








Clean Run: Bunny Braided Fleece Tug Dog Toys

(So I voted 'other'. If I didn't have this tug, my girl prefers jute over fire hose. I have not yet tried french linen or leather.)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Malice will tug on anything.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Willy, I make my own fleece tugs like that all the time for the dogs! They love them but Stark manages to shred them. I have started using cotton in the same way though which seems to last longer.

BTW - LOVE cleanrun!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> They love them but Stark manages to shred them.


While tugging? I definitely agree that if used as a chew toy- they have little to no lifespan. But I use mine ONLY for tugging, and ONLY while working/practicing. I'm trying to make it that "crazy special ultra awesome toy" that comes out only for awesomeness.

And yeah- cleanrun has gotten a LOT of my money. I did buy my jute tug through them as well, which was Pimg's favorite before the rabbit fur came along.

Lastly- I'd be interested in a "how-to" for making fleece tugs. Specifically in creating the loop. Perhaps you could create a new thread for it?


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Skylar will play with any, but really, really likes jute.

Kayden doesn't care whatsoever, he doesn't really even like to play tug.

I prefer jute.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Willy, not sure how he shreds them, but yes, even just playing tug. I think it is because he is mouthy on tugs? Who knows!

I will definitely do a "how to" once life settles a bit for me, working 10-12 hour shifts 6-7 days per week right now. Plus training ALL DAY on the ones I have off or after hours with the dogs... lol.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Fleece tugs lady about a day in my house. Linen not long either. But medo has no fav. Elsas favorite is whatever one her brother last touched lol


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Willy, I make my own fleece tugs like that all the time for the dogs! They love them but Stark manages to shred them.


Yeah that would never last with my mal either, and tug toys here are strictly tug toys.

I generally use a tug that is sort of firehose material, I'm honestly not sure what material it is. It's black and is from leerburg, and Dante loves it. We also do tug with a rubber ball on a rope too. I'd like to get a leather tug to try out, but wasn't sure how durable it would be.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Anything with me on the other end of it. From a stick to a water bottle to string.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Freddy said:


> Anything with me on the other end of it. From a stick to a water bottle to string.


Ditto- Anything will work for her!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Rope or a stick.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Kaylee will tug on rope or rubber tugs, but reluctantly. She likes jute pretty well. Her favorites though are braided fleece or suede. I think the suede ones I bought as puppy tugs. She's not interested in regular leather or fire hose. 

My rescue boy does not yet tug with me. It makes him nervous. he does sometimes tug with Kaylee, though.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie tugs but not with oomph. Onyx won't tug at all. Karlo tugs with just about anything, but his favorite is the french linen two handle, that gets him going more than a ball on a string or jute. He wrenches my shoulder and neck big time! 
I have several different tugs, the fleece braided rope is another favorite and lasts pretty long. I don't use it for training though.
My dogs will shred stuffies, but the fleece ropes made by the local SPCA volunteers last.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I voted other, because Masi will tug on ANYTHING you put in front of her,,she LOVES to tug,,thank god she has a good "out" because she could jerk a person's arm out of the socket)


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Rope


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The least favorite of my dogs is the firehose kind of tug. It's too hard, they prefer something they can sink their teeth into. I had linen tugs that they both liked, but Halo managed to kill it the second time we used it with her. we replaced those with leather, which they both like. I use braided fleece in flyball and Halo goes nuts for it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog will play tug with anything so i don't
know what his favorite tug item is.


----------



## SammieGSD (Nov 29, 2011)

Definately Rope!

We've destroyed many!


----------

